# How would you rather die?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

pick one


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Quick question: Does 'in a fire' mean being burned alive or being trapped in a burning building?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely tall building. Even if all options were completely painless falling off a tall building is just more stylish. Its how all the really important characters in crappy action movies seem to die. You even get to scream something on the way down like "YOU'LL NEVER GET AWAY WITH THIS BATMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!" or "Hey, I can see my house from here!"


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tall building, although that drop would be the scariest 5 seconds ever in the history of anyones life.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

This is fantastically morbid.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

in a fire.........of PASSION!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

in the fire that's in your eye!! 


ok I'm done.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> You even get to scream something on the way down like "YOU'LL NEVER GET AWAY WITH THIS BATMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!"


^


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> These are all just awful. And I can't believe people have picked fire. That has to be the worst.


Maybe he meant a house fire, where the smoke inhalation would kill you before the fire would start to burn you


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Maybe he meant a house fire, where the smoke inhalation would kill you before the fire would start to burn you


That's what I'm hoping he meant.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Steve123 said:


> Definitely tall building. Even if all options were completely painless falling off a tall building is just more stylish. Its how all the really important characters in crappy action movies seem to die.


Ok I admit at first I was apprehensive about the falling-to-my-grisly-death option, until....



Steve123 said:


> You even get to scream something on the way down like "YOU'LL NEVER GET AWAY WITH THIS BATMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!" or "Hey, I can see my house from here!"


I'm sold. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I said drowning. It would be a little nasty not being able to breathe, but basically I think you'd just fade out without much pain.

Falling off a tall building _would _be quick, but the plunge would be terrifying; plus I can too vividly imagine what would happen when you hit the ground.

Fire would be about the worst, I think...unless we're talking about leo's kind of fire...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Dane said:


> I said drowning. It would be a little nasty not being able to breathe, but basically I think you'd just fade out without much pain.
> 
> Falling off a tall building _would _be quick, but the plunge would be terrifying; plus I can too vividly imagine what would happen when you hit the ground.
> 
> Fire would be about the worst, I think...unless we're talking about leo's kind of fire...


Drowning is probably excruciating... Basically holding your breath for as long as possible only to gasp and breathe in water...

Falling for sure.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Falling off a very tall building head first. You'd probably die instantly so it wouldn't be that bad. The fall might not be so fun but it probably beats drowning or burning to death and there's no way you can be resuscitated to suffer the aftermath when your innards have been splattered all over the place.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I would pick drowning for sure. I think that would be the best way to go because it should cause the least pain. Big deal, just open up your mouth and you're good to go. No way in hell would I pick burning alive, that's just crazy. And falling off a tall building, what if somehow you survive.

(Question for the op: are we allowed to survive these attempts?)

Irregardless drowning is what I still pick. Just suck in that water and float away to wherever.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'd like to be smothered by a large pair of breasts. So... asphyxiation/drowning.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Drowning itself is supposed to be quite euphoric, though I'm sure before the euphoria there's a lot of distress. Also after drowning, people look pretty horrific, and I wouldn't particularly want me mam to have to identify my dead blue swollen face because I didn't have the balls to die in a fire.

I suppose I'd pick falling, as long as it doesnt endanger people underneath me.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> These are all just awful. And I can't believe people have picked fire. That has to be the worst.


I don't think people are realizing how long and painfully you can die by being burned alive. I read an article on 9/11 and the Pentagon some women was burned alive on the ground still alive, this security guy tried to help her he grabbed her arms and all the skin fell off.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Deepest of the deep.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

kiirby said:


> Drowning itself is supposed to be quite euphoric, though I'm sure before the euphoria there's a lot of distress. Also after drowning, people look pretty horrific, and I wouldn't particularly want me mam to have to identify my dead blue swollen face because I didn't have the balls to die in a fire.
> 
> I suppose I'd pick falling, as long as it doesnt endanger people underneath me.


How honorable.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> How honorable.


???


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

kiirby said:


> ???


I wasn't being sarcastic or anything. If thats what ya thought.

You just seemed to be so selfless about it, which is cool.


----------



## Malady (Feb 11, 2011)

Personally, I would like to be assassinated by monkeys. Otherwise, I choose death by jumping from a tall building.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic or anything. If thats what ya thought.
> 
> You just seemed to be so selfless about it, which is cool.


Oh okay, yeah I thought you were being sarcastic haha. Thankyou though


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Malady said:


> Personally, I would like to be assassinated by monkeys. Otherwise, I choose death by jumping from a tall building.


Careful what you wish for...


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, if my body burned away entirely. Then fire.

I just don't like the idea of my body being splattered all over the pavement or slowly decomposing in water. If someone took me out of the water directly after I died, then water.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Drowning is extremely painful...the whole 'peaceful euphoria' is a load of bull.  I don't see how it could be euphoric at all because you're in a huge amount of mental and physical anguish and then once you're deprived of enough oxygen you usually go unconscious and your heart stops. Although its possible that you'll be conscious when you go into cardiac arrest too. 

The only time drowning wouldn't be painful or traumatic would be if you were already unconscious before you actually get submerged in water. So if you were in a car accident, car hit the water and you were knocked out as the car was submerged, then it probably wouldn't be so bad. 

Falling to my death could be quick but there is also tiny possibility I survive. Nevertheless the experience of falling and then feeling my body being smashed against concrete as bones shatter, organs...you get the idea. No thanks.

If I had to choose a death... it would be dying in a house fire, I'd hope the CO2 fumes would put me to sleep before my body is in direct contact with fire or a lot of heat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There is one person in particular who would be jumping with endless joy if I died in a fire.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Tall building - the fall is terrifying, but there's much less pain than the burning/drowning alternatives.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Best way to die would be putting on a few dozen fentanyl patches, drinking some GHB and then taking a big dose of some barbiturate.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Drowning.
Its the least gruesome and is said to be peaceful.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

None of them sound like much fun, but if I had to choose, I would definitely choose jumping off a building. Drowning has always been one of my fears and I don't like the thought of my skin burning off. Seems extremely painful. Jumping off a building would be pretty quick and painless. Unless you somehow survived...


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Ospi said:


> There is one person in particular who would be jumping with endless joy if I died in a fire.


I scoured this thread in the hopes that you chose fire. If you didn't, we would've had an appointment in the parking lot behind the swings @2 o'clock for a brawl.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Tall building. I would try to fall backwards as I really would not want to see the ground approaching at terminal velocity, I'd probably have a heart attack mid-air. God forbid if I was in the same situation as those poor people in the WTC on 9/11 I still don't think I'd have the nerve to do it. It takes a ridiculous amount of guts.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tall building. Is it true that if the building's really tall, some people die before they even hit the ground? That'd be sweet.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've nver thought about it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

None of the options listed here are good ways to go but burning alive has by far got to be the worst because you would be alive for quite some time suffering before it killed you. Just the thought or seeing it in films really gets to me.

I don't know what makes people think drowning would be peaceful, I mean waterboarding is considered torture & it's said to simulate the feeling of drowning. I've choked on water & don't recall there being anything peaceful about that either for that matter. It's a form of suffocation, you cannot breathe & your lungs fill with water. I'd imagine you go through an extremely violent & painful fit of contortions before you're finally gone.

I chose falling to my death even though I have a fear of heights. I'd probably have a heart attack on the way down & the fear would likey be the longest you've ever experienced but assuming the poll guarantees death in all options then of the 3 this would be my choice


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I would probably have a heart attack if I fall off a building, so I will die in mid-air, lol. Fire is not fun. So I pick drowning in water even though I don't like it. The only way I will go in a pool is if it's 1. Indoors, 2. Nobody else uses it other than me, 3. The water is clean. 4. I don't even know how to swim that much. 5. I hate water going in my ears ( do people open their eyes under water? I don't know). 6. This is why I used an excuse note for gym to get out of swimming class, worked. 7. How the hell are people able to float on their backs?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Drowning is meant to be one of the worst ways to die, fire would be painful as hell, so yeah, the building. Pretty bad anticipation as you're falling, but no pain til you hit the ground and then it's all over.

Why would you even want to pick one lol.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

If I choose a fire can I go out like a boss saving kitties, babies, etc. before finally succumbing to smoke inhalation which is the case with most fire-related deaths? Because I have to get burned, I'll choose a building.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty much guaranteed death if I drown. And, I love water...no fear there. I'd enjoy floating around in it for a little while at least. It'd be even better if it could be a swift water death like if I went through some crazy water rapids and down a steep waterfall. A little fun before I die.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

Definitely Drowning

I've actually done extensive research on ways to die, and after many years, have concluded that drowning would be one of the most effective, least horrific ways to die.

Numerous people have "drowned" (blacked-out) and later been resuscitated. Most don't describe the experience as particularly horrific. 

One of these days, I'm just going to drive down to the beach, then swim out as far as I can. Eventually, I'll become irrational from exhaustion and think I want to live, but it will be too late. I won't have the energy to swim back. I'll just slowly sink to the ocean floor and leave this life of misery. No more pain, no more anxiety, no more loneliness ... just nothing. The same way life was before I was born.

Cowardly? ... no, I think not. Few would have the courage to swim out alone into the cold, vast ocean ... then face the uncertainty of what happens after death.... Peace, Hell, Nothing, Everything, Love, Hate, Continuance, Cessation ... these are the thoughts that ruminate this brave warriors mind as he plows though frigid waves.

He would turn around, but no, he keeps on. His only solace is his own imagination, for in his imagination, he's not just swimming toward nothing ... no, he's swimming toward the love of his life. She's out their and if he can just swim a little further, a little faster, he will be able to rescue her. 

But alas, there is no girl to save. Only him, his imagination, and his desperate hope that death will be better than life.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> pick one


No! I can't--they're all horrible lol.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

J.T. said:


> Definitely Drowning
> 
> I've actually done extensive research on ways to die, and after many years, have concluded that drowning would be one of the most effective, least horrific ways to die.
> 
> ...


...you sure?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kiirby said:


> Deepest of the deep.


Death by setting yourself on fire was rated by pathologists as the most painful way to die, ranking 95 on a 100 point scale.


----------



## WistfulWillow (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a bit shocked that falling off a tall building is the most popular option. I have nearly drowned twice (fell into rapids at age 11, stupidly tried to swim across a deep, vast lake at 24 and became fatigued (without life vest) and both times, though I cant say they were pleasant, ended up culminating in this very peaceful feeling that was like just falling asleep. I have to say though that even though it probably sounds worse, if I had to die by drowning, I'd rather drown in the rapids because it all happened so fast. The lake one was awful and thank god I managed to touch down on the rock outcropping that happened to be below me until a boat came out to get me. I fail, lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Smoke inhalation.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

WistfulWillow said:


> I am a bit shocked that falling off a tall building is the most popular option. I have nearly drowned twice (fell into rapids at age 11, stupidly tried to swim across a deep, vast lake at 24 and became fatigued (without life vest) and both times, though I cant say they were pleasant, ended up culminating in this very peaceful feeling that was like just falling asleep. I have to say though that even though it probably sounds worse, if I had to die by drowning, I'd rather drown in the rapids because it all happened so fast. The lake one was awful and thank god I managed to touch down on the rock outcropping that happened to be below me until a boat came out to get me. I fail, lol.


I'm just curious how close did you truly come to drowning? Were you submerged the entire time or were you just struggling with your head in and out of the water trying to stay afloat? Because just picturing the thought of being trapped under water, knowing you aren't going to ever take a breath again and slowing counting in your head the final seconds of your remaining air supply sounds pretty horrible, oh and then the other minute, or few minutes of choking on gallons of water and whatever the **** that feels like. It's no being burned alive, but really pain wise it seems as thought jumping off a large building is a split second of WTFOMGSHIIIIIIINOOOOOOOO!!!!!! followed by, well that is up to debate, but possibly followed by nothing. The fall is so quick, really I'm sure time slows down a tiny bit in your mind when you see the incoming ground, but the drowning part is all about the waiting of your last breath.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

_"If you ever fall off the Sears Tower, just go real limp, because maybe you'__ll look like a dummy and people will try to catch you because, hey, free_ _dummy..."_ :b

None of the choices sound very pleasant, but I'd have to go with the tall building. I can't even imagine how painful being burned alive would be, and drowning is rather unsettling to think about too. I guess I'd rather go through a few seconds of sheer terror followed by a tremendous SPLAT!!


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah I am under no illusions that drowning would be peaceful, but I still chose that as the least awful to me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I guess I'll take drowning, because at least maybe I'll get to see a really cool-looking fish or something before I die.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm sure falling of a tall building (I’m assuming something along the lines of a sky- scraper) would lead to a relatively instant and painless death (when compared to the other two).


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't believe either option could kill me, do I still have to choose one? I guess I'd choose fire, because then I'd at least look cool. Unless I jumped off the building wearing a superhero costume... Still, I guess I'd go with the fire, I'm scared of heights.

Oh, but if I drowned myself in a puddle! I'd just look desperate then... Yeah, definitely go with the fire.

Can't you add an option to die while fighting necromorphs?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Probably fire only if I was in a deep sleep when it happened. I rather just die in my sleep like my grandfather did.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

I've always thought the "best" way to die would be from an explosion - as in being completely blown to bits without it even registering that something has happened. Dying in one's sleep or while otherwise unconscious would be a close second.

Falling to one's death would be pretty horrible, IMO, especially if it was a really long drop - with the ingrained sense of panic and the wind hissing in your ears, helplessly aware of what's happening... However, out of the three choices, falling would probably still be mine. As an asthmatic, choking on either water or smoke from a fire would completely freak me out, and being burned alive must be hideously painful.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Snuffy said:


> I've always thought the "best" way to die would be from an explosion - as in being completely blown to bits without it even registering that something has happened.


Of course, hardly anybody dies that way given that very few work with massive amounts of high explosives that would make possible the kind of destruction where there really isn't anything that could be deemed a body left.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

An Argentinian woman survived a 23-storey fall in Buenos Aries after she landed in a sitting postion on a taxi in the street below.

The driver of the taxi - named locally as Miguel - had got out of his taxi just minutes before the impact, according to BBC News. 
"I got out of the car a second before. If I had not got out, I would have been killed," he told Argentinian radio station Radio 10. 
The woman - who is in her 20s but has not been named - is understood to have jumped over a safety barrier from a restaurant at the top of the Hotel Crown Plaza Panamericano and leaped 330 feet to hit the taxi in a seated position. 
She is in critical condition in hospital and suffered internal injuries and multiple broken bones. 

Read more: http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/302887#ixzz1Dtt2wkE9​


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Jumping off a tall building while on fire into a deep pool while wearing cement shoes. If I got to die, I want the hard way.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Falling I guess, but it would be terrifying. I don't really like the thought of my insides be splattered everywhere even though I won't be around to witness the aftermath. 
Definitely wouldn't pick fire. There'd be no guarantee that the smoke inhalation would get you before the fire. Burning alive would be excruciating. 
I think I came close to drowning when I fell into a deep pool at the age of 10. I felt on the verge of blacking out before I managed to reach the surface and grab the side of the pool. Then I remember being super disoriented, having a killer headache and blurred vision. Idk if it would've been such a terrible death if I had slipped into unconsciousness while fighting to survive. I think it would be much worse to be trapped underwater because then you'd be certain that you were going to die.


----------



## BildungsRoman (Oct 2, 2008)

falling from a rooftop. motivation: blind desire to fall and the dizzying attraction to abysmal depths.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Falling off a tall building, preferably pushed so it's a total surprise. Splat....game over.

Drowning takes too long and someone would have to hold me down because I'd be fighting to breathe. 
Burning alive would just be horrific.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Drowning would be the least painful I'd have thought, of course it'd be unpleasant having your lungs full of water, but less unpleasant than breaking all your bones simultaneously or well, full body burning. 

Plus there's a teeny chance of being saved/resuscitated, whereas if you survive fire you'll be horrifically burned, or if you survived the fall you'd be in agonizing pain and completely broken.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Definately falling off a tall building, From the time you jump until you hit the ground would be the craziest feeling ever. As long as you die instantly when you hit the ground, otherwise that would be very painful.


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

I would normally probably say falling from a roof top but not long ago I heard a news story on the radio about a woman somewhere trying to kill herself.... She jumped off a very tall building and landed on a taxi below, she somehow survived the fall. There was actually a driver in the taxi... she was so high up that he saw her falling and he had time to get out of the taxi. So honestly I don't think there is any easy choice here, none of them are better than any of the others.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I would rather not die.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> I would rather not die.


yeah me too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd rather _not_ die but out of those choices: falling of a building I guess and hopefully I'll land on you! :kma


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Hell no to fire, I'm not a huge fan of excrutiating pain, and I dropped a burning marshmallow on my hand once and couldn't get it off! I snorted water once and it actually didn't hurt, but I bet it's different with a lungful and no relief afterwards...so I'd pick the building...I always wanted to go skydiving


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

tall building . . . the adrenaline rush has gotta be sensational.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

MagusAnima said:


> Plus there's a teeny chance of being saved/resuscitated, whereas if you survive fire you'll be horrifically burned, or if you survived the fall you'd be in agonizing pain and completely broken.


Don't worry, you won't survive the fall, well at least your head will not.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> I'd rather _not_ die but out of those choices: falling of a building I guess and hopefully I'll land on you! :kma


So it's a murder/suicide scenario than? :roll


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I choose to drown or fall of a tall building. I'm surprised so many of you guys would like to go out in a fire. Seems like the most painful option.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

The anticipation of jumping off a building would probably be the worst part. Plus as you're falling you're probably having a heart attack and losing control of your bowels. 

I think if you knew you were going to drown it could be somewhat peaceful. Just pop on some cement shoes and step off the edge of a boat. Naturally your body would try to fight it but it'd be over quickly I'd imagine.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

SAgirl said:


> I would rather not die.


this :shock

but if i had to choose...

"off a tall building, that's a great way to do it!" -moe szyslak


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Falling...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Drowning looks peaceful once you stop fighting and accept you're going to die underwater. Just close your eyes and succumb.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

In a fire.

Edit: 
The reason being that I imagine it happening while I'm asleep. I'd prefer it to be hot enough to incinerate me almost instantly.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to die by "being crushed by a semi truck driven by the Incredible Hulk."


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

fire would be the worst, worse than worst :afr
Definetly falling off a building in an epic blaze of glory with guns, not fire lol
Action movie style "you'll never catch me alive" haaaaaa


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

fire ants. 

"hey how'd you die?"
"fire ants, yo."
"oh wow."


----------

